# Battery Percentage



## loggainsd (Aug 19, 2011)

Can we use the same battery percentage mods that are available for the gnex? Or do we need to wait for someone to make one specific to the nexus 7?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

loggainsd said:


> Can we use the same battery percentage mods that are available for the gnex? Or do we need to wait for someone to make one specific to the nexus 7?


No we need one for the n7. I made one up today but it requires a deodexed stock ROM. And I'm too lazy to deodex one myself.


----------



## loggainsd (Aug 19, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> No we need one for the n7. I made one up today but it requires a deodexed stock ROM. And I'm too lazy to deodex one myself.


ok Thanks. i guess when we see some roms being made maybe we'll see a percentage mod.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

loggainsd said:


> ok Thanks. i guess when we see some roms being made maybe we'll see a percentage mod.


winners cm10 kang has em


----------



## loggainsd (Aug 19, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> winners cm10 kang has em


Cool. Thx for the info
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

EOS has had this since their first ROM release. Their next nightly should have working toggles.


----------

